# Types of small animals that don't get sick often?



## SugarBear (Jun 10, 2017)

What types of small animals don't get sick often? I was considering getting rats or ferrets (after more research) but I was told they get sick a lot.


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

What are you looking for in a pet? E.g. what sort of size enclosure can you accommodate, are you after something that you can interact with or are you happy with something that prefers to be left alone and just watched? 
What do you currently have experience with? Will this be an indoor pet or outdoor pet?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SugarBear (Jun 10, 2017)

Yes I am but wouldn't be in the near future. I have a cage that's 4ftx3ftx2ft (double critter nation) but I do have room for bigger. I'd like a pet I could interact with and either outdoor or indoor. I've had experience with mice, gerbils, guinea pigs, dogs, cats, bearded dragons, sugar gliders, african pygmy hedgehogs, birds over the years. I love having experience with different types of animals.


----------



## Fargle (Aug 8, 2013)

I love rats and would recommend them to anyone......however they do get sick quite a bit, and they break your heart as they don't live that long.


----------



## Rolls (Apr 7, 2018)

Thought of something like chickens? Silkies are awesome.


----------



## CuriousCreatures (Jan 7, 2015)

I find button quails (chinese painted quails) to be generally very hardy. They rarely get sick however they do not handle stress very well. Harvest mice are also awesome.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I think rats make great pets!! Yes they don't live as long as we'd like, but I had rats for a few years and didn't find them to be sickly. One had to be euthanased at a year old, but all the rest lived until they were over 2 year old, some to 2½.

Buy from a good breeder who breeds for health and knows their lines, not a pet shop and you should get healthy ones.


----------



## RedBullBabe (Aug 22, 2018)

If you have a double Critter Nation, then I would definitely suggest rats.

Saying that though, I've seen someone have them side by side, instead of in top of each other, and keep guinea pigs in there.

Either way, fleece is a great bedding and accessory choice. Google for set up ideas - especially for rats in a Critter Nation or Ferret Nation - you'll get great ideas.

I currently have rats myself. Yes, they do have problems in old age, but all pets do. Finding a good breeder or adopt with full history will minimise health problems, along with proper care. The only problem with rats, I've found, that can cause more problems, is if they are mostly or all white coloured with pink eyes. They are more prone to health issues because of their genes.

The cons, for me any way, far out weigh the pros.

Just, if you want really active and exploring ratties, then you'll want to get a few girls, but if you would like more chilled and relaxed cuddly rats that may or may not be keen to explore (away from your body when out that is), then I would go for boys.

I currently have three adopted boy siblings, two boys I paired together that are in their old ages now, and two girls I adopted. Three seperate cages. They have attached plastic baskets as extra platform heights, hanging woolley hats for snuggling, a big platform, boxes for sleeping, hangy loops for attaching extras, fleece over any non rung ladders to assist climbing (cover rung ladders as well though) for older rats, empty toilet rolls, corner sink tidy baskets for their heavy food dishes, puppy mat with fleece on top for floor covering. You can cover platforms also, but my boys are messy and like to rearrange everything.

You can also make a lot of fleece accessories by buying cheap pet fleece blankets, cutting to size, and tieing off the sides instead of sewing. There are a lot of tutorials online.

My guinea pig set ups are pretty similar, but more horizontal than vertical, but with a cat litter tray for the feeding area and hay containment, and lots of tunnels and tubes.

Guinea pigs are funny little characters and you have to factor in a great varied fruit and veg diet, with hay available all the time, or lack of vitamins and teeth problems can become an issue. And they can go downhill pretty quick health-wise.

That's my two cents any way.

Regardless of what route you go, animal wise, go with your gut, and research research research - join a dedicated forum or two, and some Facebook groups, even if it's just to lurk and gather information for a while.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Our tiny Italian Greyhound ( think small skinny whippet ) is ten years old and has never been ill / sick in his life !!
This breed are possibly the longest living as they regularly live past 18 years and I've seen reports of some lasting to 22 !!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aiden332 (Jul 11, 2018)

Don’t know if this is still relevant but I’ve owned ferrets my whole life and also bred them and I’ve never had one get sick, they’re actually really hardy animals. Plus I’ve always kept mine outside so I guess they’d be more prone to disease and illness


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Our tiny little Italian Greyhound is ten years old and never any trouble .. he goes to the vet for his yearly vaccinations but he's never been treated for anything ..

Occasionally he eats grass and makes himself sick as all dogs do and that's it ..

I read somewhere they're one of the oldest living dogs averaging 18 yrs but 22 yrs is not uncommon for them ..

He hardly eats anything 

Maybe that's where we all go wrong 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

